# Army Operations......

## DjGreen

 Boas pessoal!!

Tenho aqui um pequeno problema. Saquei o Army Ops para Linux, o tamanho do ficheiro que recebi corresponde exactamente ao anunciado no site, mas como está no formato .BIN, tive que sacar o winISO para converter para ISO. Só que este não reconhece o ficheiro...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Se alguém sabe o que fazer ou tem alguma sugestão eu agradeço.

THX

----------

## Kobal

Ta certo. Agora e so fazer chmod +x arquivo.bin , depois ./arquivo.bin

----------

## fernandotcl

Bin é um executável, não uma iso.  :Wink:  Faça como o Kobal descreveu, abra um terminal (Konsole, o monitor com uma concha na "barra de tarefas"), e digite:

```
su

cd <diretório do arquivo>

chmod +x <arquivo>

./<arquivo>
```

----------

## localdomain

Não podes converter para .iso pois o ficheiro é mesmo um .bin. Faz como disseram antes.

chmod 755 nome_ficheiro.bin

./nome_ficheiro.bin

e voilá  :Razz: 

----------

## DjGreen

Hmm estou a ver..... O que acontece é que eu ainda não estou a utilizar o Linux....  :Embarassed: 

Utilizo o windows XP, saquei o jogo com o Flashget. Só estou à espera de acabar de sacar o Mandrake para instalar no meu computador, entretanto adiantei-me e saquei logo o AA.

Sou meeeesmo novato nisto de Linux, já agora o que faz esse comando? "chmod"?

Estou habituado a sacar .bin's da net (isto sempre com o windows) e a convertê-los em .iso's para queimar num cd (com o Nero).

Disseste que é um executável, não vou precisar de gravar para CD para poder instalar o jogo?

Já agora se me puderem dar umas dicas de sites onde eu possa ficar mais familiarizado com todos os comandos do LINUX (o que fazem, para que servem, etc.) era altamente!

Estou-me a iniciar no Linux e preciso que me expliquem as coisinhas todas como se tivesse 5 anos  :Laughing:  ....

----------

## jbrazio

 *DjGreen wrote:*   

> Estou-me a iniciar no Linux e preciso que me expliquem as coisinhas todas como se tivesse 5 anos :lol: ....

 

Assim não vais longe.. a curiosidade é a melhor forma de aprendizagem em linux.

----------

## DjGreen

Tenho investigado muita coisa, vários manuais, muita documentação e todos os dias aprendo coisas novas. Vão acendendo luzinhas  :Idea:   :Idea: 

No entanto acho que é sinal de muita curiosidade pedir ajuda e querer saber cada vez mais. Se não fosse curioso não estava constantemente a percorrer forums à procura de informações.

Quando disse que precisava que me explicassem as coisinhas todas, queria dizer que ainda estou muito verde (green) nestas andanças e que nem tudo o que leio compreendo, percebes? É óbvio que vou continuar a procurar informações mas se alguém me souber indicar alguns caminhos, torna as coisas um cadinho mais fáceis  :Wink:  .

Maior parte das vezes os posts têm informações que são demasiado técnicas, com comandos que eu não faço a mínima ideia para que servem e isso deixa-me ainda mais curioso!!!! 

Vá lá, não leves a mal eu querer a papinha feita e diz-me aí uns sites onde posso aprender uns truques  :Cool:  .....

----------

## fernandotcl

Não são demasiadamente técnicas, são coisas simples, só que é difícil realmente pra quem acabou de chegar no Linux. Eu aprendi muito por alguns documentos do Morimoto e pelo Guia Foca Linux, mas aprendi muito mais usando.

cd vai pro diretório. su te deixa com poderes pra instalar. chmod +x adiciona permissão de executar (só com permissão você pode executar, diferente do Windows que executa até sem você saber). ./<arquivo> executa o arquivo.

Esse arquivo é um setup.exe com outro nome. Agora que você já baixou deixe o arquivo aí na sua partição do Linux e quando você tiver algum Linux instalado você mexe com ele.  :Wink: 

----------

## DjGreen

  :Laughing:   Alright!!   :Laughing: 

É isso mesmo que eu vou fazer. Tou quase a acabar de sacar o Mandrake v10.0 e já devorei 2 manuais. Fiquei bem esclarecido. 

Obrigado pelas dicas   :Wink: 

----------

## xef

```
man comando
```

Isto apresenta o manual do comando, convem ler estes manuais para saber exactamente o que se pode fazer com cada comando.

----------

## r3pek

resta apenas dizer k se tivesses a usar gentoo podias apenas fazer:

```
emerge americas-army
```

e tudo seria sakado, e instaldo  :Very Happy: 

simples han?  :Wink: 

----------

